# Help me to identify this tune/song



## musicsteven (Sep 16, 2015)

Please dear good friends let me know what is the name of this song or tune.

refer the attached mp3 file.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Not classical, although certainly classically inspired. Nice tune.

"L'amour Est Bleu" (Love Is Blue)





Best wishes


----------

